# Βιβλιοπωλείον της Εστίας: ελεγεία για ένα ήθος που χάνεται



## Earion (Apr 8, 2013)

Πώς μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει και μείνει ασυγκίνητος από το χτεσινό σημείωμα στην _Καθημερινή_ του Ξυδάκη;

*Η διαλεκτική της Εστίας*

του Νίκου Ξυδάκη

Το κλείσιμο του ιστορικού βιβλιοπωλείου της Εστίας, ύστερα από 130 χρόνια λειτουργίας στο αθηναϊκό κέντρο, σημαίνει κάτι περισσότερο από οικονομική κρίση και διαχειριστική αστοχία. Ασφαλώς, καμία επιχείρηση δεν είναι αιώνια, και τα προκύπτοντα κενά κάπως καλύπτονται πάντα. Αλλά με αφορμή την κηδεία σ’ ένα δρόμο ήδη γεμάτο από κηδειόχαρτα «ενοικιάζεται» και σκοτεινές βιτρίνες, αξίζει να αναλογισθούμε τι σηματοδοτεί η πρόσφατη απώλεια.

Τοπικά. Η Σόλωνος για πολλές δεκαετίες ήταν ένα μυθικό ποτάμι βιβλίων. Παρότι εκβάλλει από το Κολωνάκι των μπουτίκ, λίγες καθέτους πιο κάτω η μορφολογία του άλλαζε: παλαιοπωλεία, κορνιζάδικα, η τέχνη λοιπόν, κι αμέσως μετά η Εστία, ένα ξέφωτο, πριν απ’ τη Νομική. Εκεί άλλαζε όλο το ποτάμι: κατέβαζε πια βιβλία, φοιτητές, μαθητές φροντιστηρίων, καθηγητές, εκδότες, ποιητές και λογίους. Η Εστία, η Ενδοχώρα, η Νομική, τα παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία, τα νομικά βιβλιοπωλεία, το Θεμέλιο, στην Ασκληπιού η Δωδώνη παλιά, η Πολιτεία τώρα, ο Γρηγόρης, ο Τολίδης, ο Λιβάνης, στην Ιπποκράτους Χρηστάκης, Παπαδήμας, Καρδαμίτσας, και ιδού το Χημείο, εδώ ο νεαρός–παλαιός Ναυτίλος, μπαίνουμε μαλακά στα Εξάρχεια· πιο χαμηλά η Πρωτοπορία και το Εναλλακτικό, και παντού μέσα στα Εξάρχεια εκδοτικοί οίκοι, τυπογραφεία, φροντιστήρια.

Έτσι ήταν. Όχι πια. Το κλείσιμο της Εστίας όχι μόνο στερεί την εναρκτήρια σηματοδότηση της Σόλωνος των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών, αλλά σημαίνει και το στέρεμα μιας από τις τελευταίες πηγές του ποταμού. Πολύ πριν από την πτώχευση, η Σόλωνος είχε φτωχύνει και αλλάξει· έκλειναν βιβλιοπωλεία και άνοιγαν φούρνοι και καφενεία. Οι φιλόδοξες υπεραγορές προσείλκυαν το βιβλιοαγοραστικό κοινό, το αποσπούσαν από τους παραδοσιακούς βιβλιοπώλες. Ο Ελευθερουδάκης υψώθηκε τεράστιος σαν Ντίσνεϊλαντ στην Πανεπιστημίου, έκανε φραντσάιζ και μοντερνιές, φέσωσε όλους τους εκδότες, κατέστρεψε οικονομικά τον σπιτονοικοκύρη του, το Ίδρυμα Μιχελή, και συνεχίζει εν φθορά φεσώνοντας την Αθηναϊκή Λέσχη στην οδό Αμερικής.

Τι άλλο σημαίνει η νεκρή Εστία; Ότι η αστική τάξη των Αθηνών δεν μπορεί να συντηρήσει ούτε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο. Ούτε σαν στέκι, ούτε σαν πηγή ενημέρωσης, ούτε σαν εστία γνώσης και καλλιέργειας. Ίσως επειδή δεν υπάρχει αστική τάξη, που να διαβάζει και να αναζητεί τέτοιο στέκι. Ή επειδή η νέα ανώτερη τάξη, η οικονομικά και πολιτικά κυρίαρχη, δεν χρειάζεται βιβλιοπωλείο–στέκι και σημείο αναφοράς, δεν χρειάζεται ιστορικό κέντρο, δεν χρειάζεται φιλολογικά και πολιτικά καφενεία, δεν χρειάζεται δισκάδικο Pop 11, διάλογο, τριβή, ανταλλαγές. Δεν χρειάζεται το κομψό ουζερί Ορφανίδη: στη θέση του βάζει ένα κοσμηματοπωλείο. Δεν χρειάζεται Απότσο, Μπραζίλ και Μπραζίλιαν με ωδές ποιητών. Δεν χρειάζεται τον Μιχάλη Κατσαρό, τον Δημήτρη Χριστοδούλου και την Ελένη Βακαλό στα καφέ ούτε τους Χατζιδάκι--Γκάτσο στου Ζόναρς. Η νέα ανώτερη τάξη εκπροσωπείται από τον εκάστοτε Μάκαρο στα καφέ της πλατείας και από εγχώριους χρυσοκάνθαρους στα τένις κλαμπ των βορείων προαστίων· οι μορφωτικές της ανάγκες ικανοποιούνται με «γκλόσι» περιοδικά, ποπ κορν, μολ και μούλτιπλεξ.

Η ερήμωση του ιστορικού κέντρου από αστικά τοπόσημα συμβαδίζει με την ανθρωπολογική και ταξική αναδιάρθρωση των Αθηνών. Οι έχοντες πλούτο και ισχύ όχι μόνο αποσύρονται από το κέντρο, αλλά αποσύρονται και από το αστικό έθος· δεν χρειάζονται, δεν εκτιμούν και δεν ανέχονται να έχουν βιβλιοπώλη τον Μιχάλη Γκανά και δισκοπώλη τον Τάσο Φαληρέα.

Τα ελάχιστα εναπομείναντα στέκια συντηρούνται από τη μεσαία τάξη της Μεταπολίτευσης: δεν είναι πλούσιοι, είναι μικροαστικής καταγωγής ως επί το πλείστον, αλλά τρέφονται ακόμη με συζήτηση και ποικίλα μορφωτικά αγαθά. Το Φίλιον–Ντόλτσε, λ.χ.: το τελευταίο ανοιχτό, δημοκρατικό καφενείο του κέντρου που είναι στέκι, προσελκύει ετερόκλητο πλήθος διανοουμένων, καλλιτεχνών, πολιτικών, μιντιακών, περιοίκων, ντεμπιτάντ, τεθλιμμένων συγγενών από μνημόσυνα του Αγίου Διονυσίου, κυριών με τσάντες από ψώνια. Το Φίλιον είναι το άνω όριο των ριζοσπαστικών–πληβειακών Εξαρχείων, καθώς προεκτείνονται προς το συντηρητικό–αστικό Κολωνάκι· ορίζει τον μεταπολιτευτικό άξονα, που ξεκινά από το κλασικό καφέ Φλοράλ της Μπλε Πολυκατοικίας και περατούται στα μισά της Σκουφά. Ενδιαμέσως θάλλουν πολλά μαγαζιά, αλλά ελάχιστα μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν στέκια. Τα περισσότερα αντέχουν όσο η μόδα τους.

Η Εστία, όπως ακριβώς το Φίλιον ακόμη τώρα, σήμαινε τη δυναμική διαλεκτική σχέση ανάμεσα στο Κολωνάκι της εξουσίας και στα Εξάρχεια της διανόησης. Αυτή η σχέση ερειπώνεται, όλα πάνε αλλού.

_Καθημερινή της Κυριακής_, 7 Απριλίου 2013

Δεν με σφίγγει ο κόμπος στο λαιμό για την απώλεια ενός συγκεκριμένου τοπόσημου. Αυτά είναι μέσα στη ζωή. Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες κάτι θα έπαιρνε τη θέση του. Κάτι άλλο είναι που με κάνει να ριγώ: η συνειδητοποίηση ότι οι επίλεκτοι μιας κοινωνίας, ενστερνιζόμενοι την αισθητική του Μάκαρου, «αποσύρονται και από το αστικό έθος».

Δεν έχω αναμνήσεις από όλα όσα απαριθμεί ο Ξυδάκης. Δεν πρόλαβα το θρυλικό πατάρι του Λουμίδη, ήμουν πολύ νέος και χωρίς αυτοπεποίθηση για να εισδύσω στα Μπραζίλιαν και τα παρόμοια. Αλλά το Ποπ Ιλέβεν το έζησα, και η σαββατιάτικη βόλτα κατηφορίζοντας τη Σόλωνος για επίσκεψη στα βιβλιοπωλεία έγινε από νωρίς σήμα κατατεθέν της νεανικής μου ταυτότητας. Και το Ντόλτσε βέβαια (για τους νεότερους, Φίλιον), και τα καφενεδάκια στη Μασσαλίας. Και οι πάγκοι με τα παλιά βιβλία στους τοίχους της Νομικής. 

Κέντρο της πόλης, κέντρο της ζωής κάποτε. Τώρα επιθανάτιος ρόγχος...

Αλλά ... , όπως είπε κι ο ποιητής, η ζωή αλλάζει δίχως να κοιτάζει τη δικιά σου μελαγχολία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2013)

Όντως, λυρικότατο και συγκινητικό το σημείωμα του Ξυδάκη, αλλά έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις:

Γιατί πιστεύει πως ο λόγος που δεν συχνάζει σε παραδοσιακά βιβλιοπωλεία η «νέα ανώτερη τάξη» είναι επειδή έχουν γίνει όλοι κλώνοι του Μάκαρου; Γιατί αγνοεί αυτούς που αγοράζουν βιβλία από το Ίντερνετ και τα λαμβάνουν με το ταχυδρομείο στο σπίτι; Γιατί ξεχνάει τους βιβλιοφάγους που διαβάζουν δέκα βιβλία τον μήνα στο Κιντλ; Προς Θεού, είμαι η τελευταία που θα ισχυριστώ ότι οι Έλληνες διαβάζουν πολύ. Αλλά ας μην τους βάζει όλους στο ίδιο σακί ονομάζοντάς τους «καταναλωτές γκλόσι περιοδικών, μολ και μούλτιπλεξ» επειδή δεν πήγαιναν να ψωνίσουν βιβλία στην Εστία. 

Λέει επίσης:


> Η νέα ανώτερη τάξη δεν χρειάζεται φιλολογικά και πολιτικά καφενεία, δεν χρειάζεται διάλογο, τριβή, ανταλλαγές.


Έχει πάρει είδηση ο Ξυδάκης τον χαμό που γίνεται στο Ίντερνετ από τον «διάλογο, την τριβή και τις ανταλλαγές»; Τι άλλο θυμίζει αυτό που γίνεται στο Facebook, στο Twitter και στα μπλογκ, αν όχι πολιτικό καφενείο; Μόνο που σ' αυτό το «καφενείο» οι θαμώνες είναι ανάκατοι και ανεξέλεγκτοι, δεν μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα προέρχονται μόνο από τη «νέα ανώτερη τάξη», και είναι αυτονόητο πως η ατμόσφαιρα και η ποιότητα της συζήτησης δεν μπορεί να θυμίζει τα καφενεία όπου σύχναζαν ο Μιχάλης Κατσαρός, ο Δημήτρης Χριστοδούλου και ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις. Όμως, τι άλλο έχει επιβιώσει από εκείνη την εποχή για να επιβιώσουν αυτά; Μήπως πρέπει να το πάρει απόφαση ο Ξ. ότι ήταν εδώ και πολύ καιρό ξεπερασμένα τα βιβλιοπωλεία-στέκια, καθώς και τα φιλολογικά και πολιτικά καφενεία;

Στην πραγματικότητα, μόνο τον θάνατο του κέντρου της Αθήνας βλέπω, κι αυτό είναι που με θλίβει, όχι το γεγονός ότι οι θαμώνες του Βιβλιοπωλείου της Εστίας γέρασαν και πέθαναν, και οι νεότεροι βιβλιόφιλοι έχουν βρει άλλον τρόπο να αγοράζουν βιβλία και να ανταλλάσσουν γνώμες, κι έχουν κάποιο άλλο στέκι ή καθόλου στέκι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Απορία: ποιός είναι αυτός ο Μάκαρος ρε παιδιά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2013)

Μάκαρος: Αντί σιβί


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=117317&viewfull=1#post117317


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Άλεξ, :up:


----------

